# Will be in SA for 45 days starting in December



## Brodyp (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll be arriving in Cape Town (Sea Point) December 14 for a volunteering organization. My room and food (only on weekdays) is paid for already. I am wanting to do a little traveling and stuff during the weekends and planning on bringing about $2,000. Do you think that will be a sufficient amount of money?

Also, will probably stay in Cape Town on Christmas and New Years. Any ideas on what to do, where to go? Thanks


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Brodyp said:


> I'll be arriving in Cape Town (Sea Point) December 14 for a volunteering organization. My room and food (only on weekdays) is paid for already. I am wanting to do a little traveling and stuff during the weekends and planning on bringing about $2,000. Do you think that will be a sufficient amount of money?
> 
> Also, will probably stay in Cape Town on Christmas and New Years. Any ideas on what to do, where to go? Thanks


 I'd say it is a tight budget, but it can be done.

As far as Christmas is concerned: if you don't know anyone, hang out at the Waterfront, Camps Bay or the sort. Good luck with the voluntary work program.


----------

